# SMF April 2017 Challenge-Stripes



## newbie (Apr 2, 2017)

Welcome to March's 2017 SMF Soap Challenge!

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This months voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.
_____________________________________________________________

NOW
[SIZE="2"]This month’s challenge is STRIPES. 

This challenge requires that you use stripes as a design element. They do not need to be straight nor do they need to be the entire soap. Put on your design caps and think about a way to use stripes to make a kick-ass soap.


SMF Challenge Specific Rules

*You can use any mold you wish, loaf, slab, individual, round.
*Stripes must be a noticeable part of your design. As stated, they do not need to be straight but they must be stripes. No swirlies (not the toilet kind)
*You cannot just make a two layer soap and claim a stripe. Come on now!
*Mica lines can count as stripes as long as they are not swirled. 
*M&Pers welcomed!
*You can use embeds.

Challenge Entry Thread Opens April 19, 2017.
Challenge Entry Thread Closes April 26, 2017 (11:59pm CST)
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens April 27th.
Winners Announced April 30, 2017.
_________________________________[/SIZE]____________________________
SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. 
· After the closing date, the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on both threads. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.


----------



## newbie (Apr 2, 2017)

Sorry for the delay. We had crappy communication for this month. 

Sign up

1.


----------



## earlene (Apr 2, 2017)

newbie said:


> Sorry for the delay. We had crappy communication for this month.



No worries!

Sign up

1. earlene - so much fun!


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign up

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign up

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...


----------



## Misschief (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign up

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month


----------



## beardguy (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign up

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign up

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!


----------



## Soapprentice (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign up

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully)


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign up

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign up

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!


----------



## makemineirish (Apr 2, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish -


----------



## redhead1226 (Apr 2, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 2, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!

2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!

3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...

4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month

5. beardguy - i love stripes

6. CaraBou - At attention!

7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 

8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed

9. SaltedFig - has ideas!

10. makemineirish - 

11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!


----------



## Arimara (Apr 2, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes...


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 3, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?


----------



## toxikon (Apr 3, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas!


----------



## amd (Apr 3, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 
16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!


----------



## nikkisessence (Apr 3, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 
16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!
17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 3, 2017)

Would tiger stripes be an option?


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 3, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Would tiger stripes be an option?



I sure hope so dibbles . . . that was my plan A


----------



## newbie (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes, tiger stripes, a dandelion pour both count as stripes.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 4, 2017)

"*You cannot just make a two layer soap and claim a stripe. Come on now!
"  lololololololol

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 
16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!
17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 
18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.


----------



## amd (Apr 5, 2017)

newbie said:


> Yes, tiger stripes, a dandelion pour both count as stripes.


 

Dandelion pour?? Oh dear. Off to the Google Machine I go...


----------



## earlene (Apr 5, 2017)

amd said:


> Dandelion pour?? Oh dear. Off to the Google Machine I go...



I had not heard of it either.  It seems to be a variation of the Zebra swirl, if my Googling got me the same results.  Amy Warden had a Great Cakes Soapworks Challenge based on that technique in 2013.  If anyone is interested, here is a link to the Dandelion Zebra Swirl challenge thread on her blog.


----------



## newbie (Apr 5, 2017)

Dandelion Seifee is the originator of that swirl. I posted a picture of one of hers from her blog. She makes gorgeous soap. 

http://dandelionseifee.blogspot.co.at/2013/02/dandelion-seifen-im-januar-2013.html

I looked for a video by her but I can't find one that I know for certain is hers. This is a just over 3 min video of the technique though. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pmMDae9klE[/ame]


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 5, 2017)

The first picture on the first post, I so love it.  Where is the picture from?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 6, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> The first picture on the first post, I so love it.  Where is the picture from?



It is from off Instagram, if I recall...

Here
https://www.instagram.com/p/BK8mqfqj1NV/

I think it is a woodgrain technique.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 6, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> It is from off Instagram, if I recall...
> 
> Here
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BK8mqfqj1NV/
> ...


 

Thanks is beautiful!  I really like it.  Looks so difficult.


----------



## SheLion (Apr 7, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 
16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!
17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 
18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.
19. SheLion - Got a brand spanking-new SB that needs broken in!


----------



## SheLion (Apr 7, 2017)

I came up with a design and made a batch of soap yesterday. Yes, before I even entered. Cart before horse and all. Sadly, the execution of my design was a complete fail.  However, if all of my design fails come out like this, I'm ok with that.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 7, 2017)

That doesn't look like any kind of failure, SheLion! I'm thinking it's very patriotic, 4th of July, soap.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 7, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 
16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!
17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 
18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.
19. SheLion - Got a brand spanking-new SB that needs broken in!
20. KristaY - Thankfully they don't have to be straight since I can barely walk a straight line let alone soap a straight line.....


----------



## SheLion (Apr 7, 2017)

KristaY said:


> That doesn't look like any kind of failure, SheLion! I'm thinking it's very patriotic, 4th of July, soap.



It was a fail in that I was trying to do stripes. 

That's funny, when I cut it, my husband said it looked like 4th of July soap too. That wasn't planned, I just happened to think that the pink and blue micas looked good together. I added snowflake sparkle to the white but otherwise left it uncolored because it's 100% CO so it was going to be white all on its own.


----------



## beardguy (Apr 8, 2017)

Very beautiful soap SheLion. I like the simple design and the contrast between the colours.


----------



## Omneya (Apr 8, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 
16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!
17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 
18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.
19. SheLion - Got a brand spanking-new SB that needs broken in!
20. KristaY - Thankfully they don't have to be straight since I can barely walk a straight line let alone soap a straight line.....
21. Omneya - I hope this kick starts my mojo, I need it and I am excited to participate


----------



## beardguy (Apr 8, 2017)

Well, I watched about a dozen youtube videos on how to make striped soap and I learned that it's a bit harder than I thought:






I like it anyway, but it's not what I was shooting for. I did wait 3-4 minutes after pouring each layer, but the bottom black layer is the only one that didn't have the top layer breaking through. I did pour slowly over a spatula. 

I did leave it in the warm oven and I used vinegar and it unmolded really easily. It didn't zap after 24 hours, so I cut it, but the surface texture is still a bit rough. Maybe I should have waited longer ? I think a wirecutter and a planer are in my future anyway.


----------



## newbie (Apr 8, 2017)

It looks like you may have a bit of crackle but hard to tell for sure from the picture. The spot I see the best that looks rough looks like it was a bit soft for cutting. If it's too hard, it tends to fracture at the edges of the cut rather than get that crumbly look. Still it's a good first go. Flat straight stripes can be very difficult to get.


----------



## beardguy (Apr 8, 2017)

newbie said:


> It looks like you may have a bit of crackle but hard to tell for sure from the picture. The spot I see the best that looks rough looks like it was a bit soft for cutting. If it's too hard, it tends to fracture at the edges of the cut rather than get that crumbly look. Still it's a good first go. Flat straight stripes can be very difficult to get.



I'll try waiting longer next time. I had a soap crumble on me early on due to waiting too long to cut, and I was using vinegar to harden, so I tried cutting earlier.


----------



## mommycarlson (Apr 9, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 
16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!
17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 
18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.
19. SheLion - Got a brand spanking-new SB that needs broken in!
20. KristaY - Thankfully they don't have to be straight since I can barely walk a straight line let alone soap a straight line.....
21. Omneya - I hope this kick starts my mojo, I need it and I am excited to participate
22. mommycarlson -


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey Beardguy, love your soap and the pristine landscape behind it. Though I don't know about still having that much snow on the ground. We're still getting snowflakes but the earth here finally looks more green and brown.


----------



## earlene (Apr 9, 2017)

I made my first batch to see if I can get stripes with my BlackSmith Soap.  They might be fuzzy stripes, though, because last time I tried doing a Ribbon Pour with this soap, the lines were rather fuzzy (it also looked more like a Clyde Slide, but that's another story.)  But my brother needs more soap and I thought I'd give it a try.  I also used Dragon's Blood FO because I'm pretty sure he will like it and darker soap seems fitting.  But I didn't make enough.  Oh, my an excuse to make more soap.  

So I am planning my next batch already.


----------



## beardguy (Apr 9, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Hey Beardguy, love your soap and the pristine landscape behind it. Though I don't know about still having that much snow on the ground. We're still getting snowflakes but the earth here finally looks more green and brown.



It snowed almost 15 cm last week so we'll be having snow coverage well into May... It's pretty rare not to have snow at the end of April where I am at.


----------



## artemis (Apr 9, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 
16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!
17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 
18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.
19. SheLion - Got a brand spanking-new SB that needs broken in!
20. KristaY - Thankfully they don't have to be straight since I can barely walk a straight line let alone soap a straight line.....
21. Omneya - I hope this kick starts my mojo, I need it and I am excited to participate
22. mommycarlson -
23. Artemis - well, maybe just one try


----------



## Saponista (Apr 10, 2017)

Ooooh I have been eating do do something for ages that fits this theme well, I wonder if I can pull it off!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 10, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!

2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!

3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...

4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month

5. beardguy - i love stripes

6. CaraBou - At attention!

7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 

8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed

9. SaltedFig - has ideas!

10. makemineirish - 

11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol

12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!

13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 

14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?

15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 

16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!

17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 

18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.

19. SheLion - Got a brand spanking-new SB that needs broken in!

20. KristaY - Thankfully they don't have to be straight since I can barely walk a straight line let alone soap a straight line.....

21. Omneya - I hope this kick starts my mojo, I need it and I am excited to participate

22. mommycarlson -

23. Artemis - well, maybe just one try

24. Saponista - I really want to make some fun soap!


----------



## Dahila (Apr 11, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!

2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!

3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...

4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month

5. beardguy - i love stripes

6. CaraBou - At attention!

7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 

8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed

9. SaltedFig - has ideas!

10. makemineirish - 

11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol

12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!

13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 

14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?

15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 

16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!

17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 

18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.

19. SheLion - Got a brand spanking-new SB that needs broken in!

20. KristaY - Thankfully they don't have to be straight since I can barely walk a straight line let alone soap a straight line.....

21. Omneya - I hope this kick starts my mojo, I need it and I am excited to participate

22. mommycarlson -

23. Artemis - well, maybe just one try

24. Saponista - I really want to make some fun soap!

25. Dahila - it is my first time.  I am challenge virgin


----------



## SunWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm in, no newborn baby goats to distract me this month...   

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 
16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!
17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 
18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.
19. SheLion - Got a brand spanking-new SB that needs broken in!
20. KristaY - Thankfully they don't have to be straight since I can  barely walk a straight line let alone soap a straight line.....
21. Omneya - I hope this kick starts my mojo, I need it and I am excited to participate
22. mommycarlson -
23. Artemis - well, maybe just one try
24. Saponista - I really want to make some fun soap!
25. Dahila - it is my first time.  I am challenge virgin
26. SunWolf - Hopefully I remember to submit my entry before time runs out this month!


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 12, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!
2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...
4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month
5. beardguy - i love stripes
6. CaraBou - At attention!
7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 
8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed
9. SaltedFig - has ideas!
10. makemineirish - 
11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol
12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!
13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 
14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?
15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 
16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!
17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 
18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.
19. SheLion - Got a brand spanking-new SB that needs broken in!
20. KristaY - Thankfully they don't have to be straight since I can   barely walk a straight line let alone soap a straight line.....
21. Omneya - I hope this kick starts my mojo, I need it and I am excited to participate
22. mommycarlson -
23. Artemis - well, maybe just one try
24. Saponista - I really want to make some fun soap!
25. Dahila - it is my first time.  I am challenge virgin
26. SunWolf - Hopefully I remember to submit my entry before time runs out this month!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




27. BlackDog - a busy couple of months at work are OVER! I'm back in the saddle!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 12, 2017)

I made an attempt at this today. I used a new-to-me FO, because THAT'S always a good idea. It behaved well enough, but turned my batter very yellow. Which made my purple brown and my red an orange clay color. Tried to salvage the white part with white mica - didn't work, so I tried adding green, which ended up being a pretty dingy color. It is an ugly, sad, berry scented little soap. I have almost no hope it will end up looking good by the time it comes out of the mold. Another try definitely in my future.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 12, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I made an attempt at this today. I used a new-to-me FO, because THAT'S always a good idea. It behaved well enough, but turned my batter very yellow. Which made my purple brown and my red an orange clay color. Tried to salvage the white part with white mica - didn't work, so I tried adding green, which ended up being a pretty dingy color. It is an ugly, sad, berry scented little soap. I have almost no hope it will end up looking good by the time it comes out of the mold. Another try definitely in my future.



Vanilla Berry?


----------



## newbie (Apr 12, 2017)

I've used a few FO'S that turn the batter yellow but the soap comes out white or ivory. I hope it's one of those! It makes judging your colors really difficult though.


----------



## Soapprentice (Apr 12, 2017)

Jealous of all you guys who already gave a try.. I will be back home on 20th which gives me a very small window to make, cut and photograph this month.. fingers crossed.


----------



## SheLion (Apr 13, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I made an attempt at this today. I used a new-to-me FO, because THAT'S always a good idea. It behaved well enough, but turned my batter very yellow. Which made my purple brown and my red an orange clay color. Tried to salvage the white part with white mica - didn't work, so I tried adding green, which ended up being a pretty dingy color. It is an ugly, sad, berry scented little soap. I have almost no hope it will end up looking good by the time it comes out of the mold. Another try definitely in my future.



I can completely relate to a challenge soap attempt ending up ugly and sad. Happened to me last month. I'm hoping to not repeat this month. This month's first attempt didn't come out as planned but it was not ugly or sad, at least.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, I had planned on making mine this weekend (3 days off) until I received a call from my youngest daughter last night. She wants to come visit for the weekend. There go my plans! (She is NOT the type to be making soap with, believe me... it will be all her, her, her.)


----------



## mommycarlson (Apr 14, 2017)

Holy cats!  My 2nd and 3rd stripe soaps are in the molds.  Who would have guessed stripes would be so hard??  Gahh!  I dipped my wiping cloth right IN the 4th of 5 layers (AC mica line between each)  wow, that was not fun!  I'm in Florida from the 19-26 so hopefully I'll get home in time to vote!  Now I have to pick one of the 3 soaps to enter before I leave    Can't wait to see all the entries (and NON entries!)


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mine are done!!!!!

I have a busy weekend, and have to travel next week, so I had to do this early.  

I made some MP, but was not completely happy with it, so went for CP.

Here is a pick of the MP not going to the challenge.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 14, 2017)

It appears the yellow largely went away. All my fooling around with color caused enough of a time delay so the design didn't work out either. Yep, still ugly.


----------



## beardguy (Apr 14, 2017)

I like your soap. The colours and design might not be what you want, but it has a cool look to it nonetheless.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 14, 2017)

beardguy said:


> I like your soap. The colours and design might not be what you want, but it has a cool look to it nonetheless.



Thank you, nice of you to say. I will figure out something to do with it.


----------



## Beans (Apr 15, 2017)

dibbles said:


> It appears the yellow largely went away. All my fooling around with color caused enough of a time delay so the design didn't work out either. Yep, still ugly.



Great complimentary color scheme though.


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 15, 2017)

I didn't enter the challenge, but I thought I'd try to get some stripes anyway  

I sort of succeeded - except with the green.


----------



## beardguy (Apr 17, 2017)

This is another non-entry that I'm posting for troubleshooting: 






As you can see, the bottom white layer is very crumbly. In fact, this is the least crumbly bar. When cutting, the top three layers (white, blue and peach)would cut as usual and as soon as I got to the bottom white layer, the knife would just go through and the soap separated on its own. Plus, 50% of the batch had the top three colour layers separate from the bottom layer.

I used a technique I saw on youtube. I made my soap in a pot as usual but only stirred by hand until emulsion, than separated that batch into my colours, stickblended the colour I wanted at that time and poured at thick trace. I waited a few minutes to be sure the layer had set before pouring a new colour.  

Could it be that only the bottom layer gelled (or even overheated) ? I used beer as part of my liquid (the other part was vinegar). I also placed the silicone mold in the pre-heated oven with a towel. I unmolded after 24 hours, but cut at 48 hours to be sure I would not get drag marks. The soap was very hard at that point.


----------



## newbie (Apr 17, 2017)

Do you mind divulging your recipe? It's easier to trouble shoot. 

Did you use fragrance? Add it to the oil or the batter or did you add it to each part separately? Did this all come from the same batch (it sounds like it) and what did you mix your colors with beforehand, or did you add the powder directly to the batter?

Have you zap tested each layer? I am wondering if you thought you had emulsion but didn't. The lye water settles at the bottom so it's possible you poured out for your colors but ended up with excess lye in the white bottom layer, causing a difference in hardness from layer to layer.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 17, 2017)

beardguy said:


> This is another non-entry that I'm posting for troubleshooting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This can be an issue with using a knife to cut.  The wedge shape of a knife causes alot of shearing force near the botton of the bar and causes the crumbling.  You can try using a bench scraper or a putty knife and see if that helps.  THat is why most soapers move to a wire cutter pretty quickly IMO


----------



## beardguy (Apr 17, 2017)

newbie said:


> Do you mind divulging your recipe? It's easier to trouble shoot.
> 
> Did you use fragrance? Add it to the oil or the batter or did you add it to each part separately? Did this all come from the same batch (it sounds like it) and what did you mix your colors with beforehand, or did you add the powder directly to the batter?
> 
> Have you zap tested each layer? I am wondering if you thought you had emulsion but didn't. The lye water settles at the bottom so it's possible you poured out for your colors but ended up with excess lye in the white bottom layer, causing a difference in hardness from layer to layer.



The recipe was: 

5% castor 
30 % olive
10 % avocado
55 % lard

5% superfat, 33 % lye concentration, both my lye water and oils were at 110 F when combined. I used 117 g vinegar along with 102 g of beer as my liquids. I did not use a fragrance, but used 24g peppermint eo for 800g of oil. 

I added the eo before adding the lye water. I then added the lye water, stirred by hand (15 minutes) until I reached emulsion. Then I separated the raw soap into containers that already had micas suspended in a small amount of glycerin.  

The bottom white was poured _first_ in another container. Each layer doesn't zap. 

My guess is that the bottom layer got way hotter than the other layers for some reason and that the top layers did not gel.The reason I suspect that the top layers did not gel is because I used orange and ocean bluemicas and got pastel colours.


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't think it's a difference in heat or gel -- I've never heard of that causing soap to crumble, at least not in CP.  Plus if your bottom layer was that hot, I'd think it would gel the top.  My mind went where newbie's did with the bottom possibly being lye heavy, but if it didn't zap right after you cut it then that wouldn't explain it.  If you didn't test right away, dig down in a bit and see if that gives a buzz. The surface won't stay zappy long but inside will.

The only other thing I can offer (besides supporting KC's assessment) is that it could be bad mojo between beer and vinegar.  I have nothing to back that, just my experience saying that in general, additives can really add up.  I avoid doing too many things in any one batch because I've found that any one thing can give a soap it's own mind, so it stands to reason that giving it even more brain food can produce some real bucking power. I haven't run your recipe through a calc, so my words assume you weren't too low water, which at glance does not appear to be.


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 17, 2017)

Is it okay to ask for non-entry volunteers to help me decide which batch to enter? I have two, and while I know which one I like I'm not sure most others would see it that way.  Both batches employ the same basic design feature but the results are quite different.  I have nothing earth shattering (sorry), I am just particularly indecisive on this one. Also, I doubt I'll get off another batch to settle the matter. We're in the middle of two different building projects, which in addition to sucking time apparently presents too many decisions all on their own.

If newbie says it's okay, and if any non-competitors are watching and willing, please PM me and I'll send pics.  TIA


----------



## mommycarlson (Apr 17, 2017)

Here are my two non-entries.  First is a rose clay soap scented with Rosehip Jasmine from BB, with rose petals on top.  It doesn't have enough stripes   but I like it.  The second one is just plain ugly.  In the past whenever my colors have looked bright and vibrant in the batter, they have come out pastel after gelling and sitting overnight in the mold.  Not these little champs! All colors I have used before but for some reason they decided to stand up and say HELLO!    It reminds me of a big top circus tent!  LOL  It's scented with Hippie Chick from Rustic Escentuals.

I do have an entry, but I am leaving for Florida on the 19th and returning on the 26th.  I don't know my SMF password so I don't think I can enter my picture from my mom's house, hopefully I'll be home in time to do it.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Apr 18, 2017)

1. earlene - so much fun!

2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!

3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...

4. Misschief - keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have time this month

5. beardguy - i love stripes

6. CaraBou - At attention!

7. Soapprentice - will be out of station till 16th, so lot of time to plan (hopefully) 

8. Battle Gnome - still hoping to find soaping time. Fingers crossed

9. SaltedFig - has ideas!

10. makemineirish - 

11. Redhead - As long as they dont need to be straight! lol

12. jules92207 - Oh I love it! The one time stripes won't make me look fat!

13. Arimara- I have a great idea for this. I just need shea butter and PKO flakes... 

14. Steve85569 - I might have time. And pastels are for spring, right?

15. toxikon - I know just what to do with my new Nurture micas! 

16. amd - any excuse to get started on soapy wedding favors!

17. nikkisessence - maybe a rainbow. Can't wait to try this! 

18 SunRiseArts - I already have an idea in my head.

19. SheLion - Got a brand spanking-new SB that needs broken in!

20. KristaY - Thankfully they don't have to be straight since I can   barely walk a straight line let alone soap a straight line.....

21. Omneya - I hope this kick starts my mojo, I need it and I am excited to participate

22. mommycarlson -

23. Artemis - well, maybe just one try

24. Saponista - I really want to make some fun soap!

25. Dahila - it is my first time.  I am challenge virgin

26. SunWolf - Hopefully I remember to submit my entry before time runs out this month!  

27. BlackDog - a busy couple of months at work are OVER! I'm back in the saddle!

28. Cherrycoke216 - think stripe! Can I still enter now?


----------



## beardguy (Apr 18, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> I don't think it's a difference in heat or gel -- I've never heard of that causing soap to crumble, at least not in CP.  Plus if your bottom layer was that hot, I'd think it would gel the top.  My mind went where newbie's did with the bottom possibly being lye heavy, but if it didn't zap right after you cut it then that wouldn't explain it.  If you didn't test right away, dig down in a bit and see if that gives a buzz. The surface won't stay zappy long but inside will.
> 
> The only other thing I can offer (besides supporting KC's assessment) is that it could be bad mojo between beer and vinegar.  I have nothing to back that, just my experience saying that in general, additives can really add up.  I avoid doing too many things in any one batch because I've found that any one thing can give a soap it's own mind, so it stands to reason that giving it even more brain food can produce some real bucking power. I haven't run your recipe through a calc, so my words assume you weren't too low water, which at glance does not appear to be.



If a difference in gel doesn't explain it, the soap gremlins probably got to it is my take. I shredded some of the bars for rebatch (with another bar that was fine, but ugly as sin) and didn't think to test for zap, but I didn't wear gloves while doing it and my hands didn't feel any lye. I know this isn't scientific, but oh well...

I did make a final, very simple attempt at stripes yesterday evening only to enter something using only two colours and a single eo I know behaves really well. It won't be a show stopper, but at least it won't be a crumbly, parmesan like mess without a top


----------



## amd (Apr 18, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> Here are my two non-entries. First is a rose clay soap scented with Rosehip Jasmine from BB, with rose petals on top. It doesn't have enough stripes  but I like it. The second one is just plain ugly. In the past whenever my colors have looked bright and vibrant in the batter, they have come out pastel after gelling and sitting overnight in the mold. Not these little champs! All colors I have used before but for some reason they decided to stand up and say HELLO!  It reminds me of a big top circus tent! LOL It's scented with Hippie Chick from Rustic Escentuals.


 
I love both of these!


----------



## mommycarlson (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you amd!    That bright colored "circus tent" soap is going to have to grow on me!


----------



## toxikon (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm excited to post my entry! I had a lot of fun with it. For my first batch, I stupidly used a discolouring FO so my nice bright colours turned murky and my whites turned to cream. 

For my second batch, the colours turned out fabulous, but the stripes aren't quite as well-defined as I got a bit looser with my wall pour as I should've. 

Still - I think I will find the nicest bars from the second batch to enter, because those Nurture Micas REALLY pop!


----------



## Dahila (Apr 18, 2017)

I am not very happy with the way it turned but anyway ,  I will post it.  My hubby calls it "Pride"


----------



## beardguy (Apr 18, 2017)

:cry:

The feeling you get when people are posting way more beautiful soap as a non-entry than what you want to enter.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 19, 2017)

I also have another failed attempt.  Just not happy with it.  A combination of MP and CP


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 19, 2017)

^^SRA, are you unsatisfiable (or maybe blind)?? But then again, that kind of dismissal seems to be a trend with others too!

Yo, newbie, can you yea or nay my request in #68?  Not trying to be pushy, just want to make sure you've seen it.  I'm guessing you've just been busy with life - that seems to be another trend, at least with me!


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 20, 2017)

My first attempt was a failure and I am not posting pictures of it.
I'll make one more try in the morning and then either just vote or not.
This sure seems harder than it sounded. Then again I'm trying to do a scent by request at the same time.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 20, 2017)

I agree Steve85   lot harder than it looks. I had this plan I thought I would ace,  but the batter had another plan.   lol


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 20, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> I didn't enter the challenge, but I thought I'd try to get some stripes anyway
> 
> I sort of succeeded - except with the green.


 

Are these MP weavers?


----------



## HowieRoll (Apr 20, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Is it okay to ask for non-entry volunteers to help me decide which batch to enter? I have two, and while I know which one I like I'm not sure most others would see it that way.  Both batches employ the same basic design feature but the results are quite different.  I have nothing earth shattering (sorry), I am just particularly indecisive on this one. Also, I doubt I'll get off another batch to settle the matter. We're in the middle of two different building projects, which in addition to sucking time apparently presents too many decisions all on their own.
> 
> If newbie says it's okay, and if any non-competitors are watching and willing, please PM me and I'll send pics.  TIA



CaraBou, I was unable to sign up for yet another awesomely fun-looking monthly challenge (grrrrrrrr - this is two months in a row, and even worse is I haven't soaped since _early March_!  My fear is I've forgotten how to do it.  On the flip side, we've been traveling and had a great trip, but still...).  Anyhooo, if newbie is okay with it I would be happy to give an opinion.  My husband tells me I _always_ have one, and, well, my opinion on that is... he's not wrong.


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 20, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Are these MP weavers?



Yup!! I have (had) a pound of aloe glycerin I used to experiment with making layers and trying to find the best range without melting through the bottom layer.


----------



## newbie (Apr 20, 2017)

So sorry, Carabou! I didn't go back far enough to read through everything. Yes, feel free to ask people's opinions and I agree with you that PM is best for that.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 20, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I agree Steve85   lot harder than it looks. I had this plan I thought I would ace,  but the batter had another plan.   lol



Exactly.
Plan B seems to have worked out well enough to use an an entry. At least this challenge only took me two tries...


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## earlene (Apr 21, 2017)

The entries are all so gorgeous!!!

My plan to make at least one more striped soap was interrupted by life and travels. So I had to choose between the two I made early this month.  It was a hard decision, because I like them both.  But I chose the one I did because it is more unique.  Both are for my brother, the BlackSmith and the photos are ones I prepared to post on FB for him to see, since he has to wait for them to cure.

Even though I normally soap while traveling, this time I won't be doing so for a couple of reasons.  One being that we wanted to be able to put the top down in the car and I'm not traveling alone, so there's not as much room for soaping supplies.  Well, that's the main reason.  Also we're not stopping long in any one place this trip.  Anyway, I hope I don't suffer too much from soapmaking withdrawals during this trip.  :???:

So here's the one I didn't enter:


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 21, 2017)

^^I love that Earlene - there's something deeply organic about it that pulls me in.  But truth told, all of the stripes so far seem to be doing that!

Here's my non-entry. Thanks to Millie and HowieRoll for confirming where it belongs. I just wasn't sure if the other one was too understated for a challenge.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow, Carabou, just wow. I keep looking at your entry because it's gorgeously elegant (I pictured an upscale bathroom with gleaming, brushed stainless fixtures and acres of sensual marble, with your soap in a fancy dish sink side) and then I see this! Seriously, you nailed it this month. Both are stunning!


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank you Krista, that's encouraging because I am currently struggling to pick out new materials for a full bathroom remodel - and a bunch of the old stuff is already ripped out. Your words give hope it will turn out okay (soap to the rescue!).


----------



## Misschief (Apr 22, 2017)

Making my soap today. I just need to pick up some lard and I'm good to go. It feels like forever since I've made soap. Today is my only chance to make it; my grandson is coming over this afternoon to spend the night so there will be no time this afternoon or tomorrow. Here's hoping I can implement my vision.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 22, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> Yup!! I have (had) a pound of aloe glycerin I used to experiment with making layers and trying to find the best range without melting through the bottom layer.


 

Love them!  Simple and elegant!


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 22, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Love them!  Simple and elegant!



Thank you! I had a lot of fun with it


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 22, 2017)

Unicorn soap - not just a myth anymore! Thanks for the proof  toxicon.


----------



## toxikon (Apr 22, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Unicorn soap - not just a myth anymore! Thanks for the proof  toxicon.



Haha thank you! It was sooo fun to make.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 23, 2017)

Beardguy is it cold in the room where you made your soap? I work in an unheated old water mill building and in winter I have horrible trouble with crumbly soap that isn't lye heavy and only occurs near the bottom of the moulds. It only happens between November and February when the outside temps are at their coldest.


----------



## Soapprentice (Apr 23, 2017)

I made my soap today... the thing is, I wanted to do a ribbon pour but I added a leftover fragrance and it accelerated the trace heavily, so poured layers... I will cut it tomorrow hoping that they actually look like layers. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Misschief (Apr 23, 2017)

My soap was made yesterday and cut this morning. I'm happy with it and it smells amazing (lavender, rosemary, & peppermint). Now, I just need to take pics.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 24, 2017)

I haven't had a chance to make soap all month. I won't vote since I didn't try and all. My hands aren't in any condition to make any attempts either. Since I wound up caulking some of my apartment with my mom's help, my hands have been overworked.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 24, 2017)

I too haven't been able to soap the last couple weeks. In fact I made an attempt the first day the challenge was posted but my batter was thinner than I thought so lines didn't happen and I just haven't had time or room to make more. I finally bought more lye this weekend to make some but ended up making body butter and my first attempt at bath bombs.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 26, 2017)

SaltedFig I'm thrilled with the theme of your soap!  Just tonight we were watching Wild Kratts and the Tasmanian Tiger - which I'd never heard of!  It would be fantastic if they were "rediscovered".  Are there any plans to investigate this possibility?


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 27, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> SaltedFig I'm thrilled with the theme of your soap!  Just tonight we were watching Wild Kratts and the Tasmanian Tiger - which I'd never heard of!  It would be fantastic if they were "rediscovered".  Are there any plans to investigate this possibility?



They are investigating, yes.

When it was first reported, they were citing sources (reliable folk) ... that reporting seems to have disappeared a bit (a good sign!) and a couple of days ago there was a news report that was about someone that had some hairs in a jar in their cupboard for all these years, and they've been given for DNA sampling.

So ... that news items didn't register much. Except now that I think about it ... there is less news about the sightings, and still more (general) news about the location and news about DNA from hairs.

It's the same pattern they followed when the Wollomi Pine was found in that gully (small canyon) a while back. Then they reported that a ranger had found it and roughly where it was ... and then the info mostly disappeared (with lots of whispers!) until the first "babies" were made available, with certificates of authenticity as being the first created from the only ones left in the worlds.

The "What if ... ?" is getting stronger :mrgreen: ... fingers crossed.

On soaps, my "Tassie Tiger" striped soap is starting to brown on the browns, so the change in stripe size from one end to the other is getting a bit more obvious  ... getting there (1 and a half days out of the mould now, still not cleaned up).

I got the colour from museum pelt photo's, but this last photo was my main inspiration:


----------



## toxikon (Apr 27, 2017)

@makemineirish

We are always our worst critics. I think your entry is gorgeous and really cool! How did you do the squiggles?


----------



## HowieRoll (Apr 27, 2017)

I am in awe over the array of striped soap beauties entered in the Challenge this month.  Well done, everyone!!  Well done!  Boy, am I glad I'm not tasked with the duty of voting on only 3.

dibbles, if I may ask, did you cut your soaps vertically from the loaf  mold or horizontally?  They are so, so elegant looking.


----------



## earlene (Apr 27, 2017)

It is going to be so hard to choose this Month! All the entries are so gorgeous, each uniquely drawing me to them. I don't know how to choose just three!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 28, 2017)

HowieRoll said:


> I am in awe over the array of striped soap beauties entered in the Challenge this month.  Well done, everyone!!  Well done!  Boy, am I glad I'm not tasked with the duty of voting on only 3.
> 
> dibbles, if I may ask, did you cut your soaps vertically from the loaf  mold or horizontally?  They are so, so elegant looking.



Thank you - I cut them horizontally. And I agree, the voting will be very hard this month. Such an array of beauties!


----------



## newbie (Apr 28, 2017)

Link to the survey is up on the entry thread and passwords sent!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 28, 2017)

earlene said:


> It is going to be so hard to choose this Month! All the entries are so gorgeous, each uniquely drawing me to them. I don't know how to choose just three!



I completely agree earlene! I've gone through the entry thread several times and think "those are the 3 I'll vote for". I look at them again and pick 3 completely different ones. It's so hard when so many talented people with different and interesting visions enter a challenge!

I have to say a big Thank You to the challenge coordinators. I know it's not a simple matter to pick a subject and off you go. It's a LOT of work behind the scenes so...THANK YOU to Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, and GalaxyMLP. You've encouraged me to think outside my usual design borders, which I love. You guys rock!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 28, 2017)

Thx KristaY and especially newbie for doing 2 in a row! I enjoy hosting, but as time wears on I am hitting mental roadblocks on what to do next. I think that's the biggest challenge of hosting, for me at least!


----------



## toxikon (Apr 28, 2017)

Really really gorgeous entries this month. Great job everybody.


----------



## HowieRoll (Apr 28, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Thank you - I cut them horizontally. And I agree, the voting will be very hard this month. Such an array of beauties!



Thank you!


----------



## amd (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh snap! I had my entry made and then didn't get it entered. I look forward to looking at the entries anyways! And just for fun... here's what was going to be my entry.


----------



## newbie (Apr 28, 2017)

Very cool, amd. How did you make this, technique-wise?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 28, 2017)

I voted, and it was hard to choose (as always). I checked and unchecked boxes so many times, I should really write down my votes somewhere so I can remember which ones I ended up actually voting for. Great job everyone - really outstanding entries!

Big thanks to newbie for this one. It was fun to see all the different interpretations on the same theme.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 28, 2017)

amd, sorry you didn't get your soap entered in time - it is very pretty. And so is the T&S Shimmy next to it!


----------



## amd (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks newbie and dibbles. The technique is an almost wall pour - almost as in I almost actually poured down the wall 3 times in 15 passes... I poured as close to the wall as I could along one side. I used a floral in part of the batter which accelerated slightly and gave the lines a more bumpy look than I wanted. I still like the way it turned out. The shimmy still needs practice! (Good eye! I didn't think anyone would notice...)


----------



## redhead1226 (Apr 29, 2017)

I had added my name to the list but I have had the flu for weeks and was deathly ill. Im finally feeling better and am sorry as I wanted to have an entry. But you all did a beautiful job and I will vote as I am allowed. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Susie (Apr 29, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> I had added my name to the list but I have had the flu for weeks and was deathly ill. Im finally feeling better and am sorry as I wanted to have an entry. But you all did a beautiful job and I will vote as I am allowed. Hopefully next time.



I am happy you are better, and hope you are completely well soon!


----------



## newbie (Apr 30, 2017)

We don't have all the votes in yet, so I will wait until late tonight to close the survey and announce the results. 

Next month, we have a guest host, our very own Khaystack!!! He will be running May's challenge and will be posting the technique, the video and all the rules etc. We are excited to have him and he's got a cool challenge lined up!


----------



## newbie (May 1, 2017)

Results are in:

First place to SaltedFig
Second place to Mommycarlson
Third place to Carabou

Thank you all!!!


----------



## beardguy (May 1, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winners !


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2017)

Congratulations to the winners! Salted Fig your layers are so straight and perfect, and I loved reading about your inspiration. Mommycarlson, great job on all those mica lines. That design took some courage, and what a beautiful result. Carabou, such a great use of end cuts, and a lovely soap.

Thanks, newbie!


----------



## Soapprentice (May 1, 2017)

Congratulations guys... good soaps everyone!


----------



## mommycarlson (May 1, 2017)

I'm shocked!  Thank you everyone!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 1, 2017)

Congrats winners! Every one all did a great job! Especially the boy/guy members ( assuming it's only Steve and beardguy ) shows that they can choose bold color and outside of men's comfort zone. Actually I like every non-entry. This place is filled with lots of talented soaper! You all are the soaper stars!!!


----------



## Dahila (May 1, 2017)

Congratulation people!!! Well deserved


----------



## KristaY (May 1, 2017)

HUGE congrats SaltedFig, Mommycarlson and Carabou!!!! You guys did terrific work and are well deserved winners!:clap:


----------



## Misschief (May 1, 2017)

Congrats!! Everyone did really well!


----------



## SaltedFig (May 1, 2017)

Seriously didn't expect that, with all the lovely entries. Thank you!


----------



## CaraBou (May 1, 2017)

^^^Me neither. It’s amazing what talent this challenge revealed. This would have been a good one for groups of winners instead of individuals.  I don't know how we could pull that off, but it's worth consideration in the future.


----------



## Omneya (May 2, 2017)

Mabrook to every one that won, and to all that entered <3


----------



## BlackDog (May 2, 2017)

Congrats to the winners - some really great looking bars of soap this month!



dibbles said:


> Sign up
> 
> 1. earlene - so much fun!
> 2. doriettefarm - you guys must have ESP . . . I was hoping for something stripe-y since that's what I'm making today!
> 3. dibbles - hmmm...thinking, thinking...



Dibbles, your entry bars are so calming and beautiful! What kids need of pour did you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dibbles (May 2, 2017)

Thank you, and I don't mind at all. I had 3 colors, and poured a small amount into one corner of a loaf mold a little at a time. They were cut horizontally.



BlackDog said:


> Congrats to the winners - some really great looking bars of soap this month!
> 
> 
> 
> Dibbles, your entry bars are so calming and beautiful! What kids need of pour did you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Steve85569 (May 2, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winners. 
That was some difficult voting this month!


----------

